# Should I buy this doe?



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I was considering buying this 4 month old doeling for $120 what do you guys think?









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

what breed(s) is she? She looks pretty good, wide and stocky.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I think she's definitely worth the 120. Ask them about her bite though


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

She's a boer she's just on pasture no feed right now


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And teat structure.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks I didn't think about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Bite is good & teat structure is good other than a spit teat on the right side 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

You will need more information on the split teat. Some splits can be nursed just fine, but you don't want to pass that on to new generations. That is probably why this very nice doeling is priced so low. If it was me, I would pass. (Even though she is beautiful)


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> You will need more information on the split teat. Some splits can be nursed just fine, but you don't want to pass that on to new generations. That is probably why this very nice doeling is priced so low. If it was me, I
> would pass. (Even though she is
> beautiful)


Your probably right they have several others for sale to but they seemed more driven to sell her

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a nice Doe, but yes, can pass the teat. However for $120, she can too have kids that are OK depending on what buck she is bred too.

If you are not in it for show, I see no issue. Other than what was mentioned, she has to be able to feed her babies.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

We do show but she's to old for our county but I was considering using her to breed show wethers the buck would be bred to is clean teated but he's to young too breed so i dont know if he passes that on to his kids


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is worth a try. They aren't asking a lot for her.

Are the wethers OK to have flawed teats in shows?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

They didn't really look very close but I guess it depends on the judge but I think it was just muscle and conformation 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wethers can have any kind of teats. The judges don't even look. Her split may be ok or bad, you just have to get more info and decide if you think she will be able to nurse well. I have one here that has a split but nurses her kids just fine. She came with the herd when I bought it so she gets to stay. Out of the two sets she kidded, 3 out of four had the split. Fortunately all three were bucklings (so weathered). Just depends on what you want.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Thanks used2bmimi that helps a lot I didn't think it mattered for wethers but wasn't sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I would look at it and determine if it is going to cause kids to have problems nursing or not. If it isn't going to be an issue I would give her arty and see what she produces. I would make sure she was bred to a buck with clean 1x1 teats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I decided not get her we have a doe that's going to kid soon & she usually has triplets 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

